# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Qui a des arachnides,qui est arachnophobe ou...les deux

## cactusse

Une question que je me posaces ::

----------


## radis

et comme je lis toujours trop vite, j'ai commence par lire "qui a peur des arachnides ?" ... mon cerveau a rajoute tout seul l'info qui lui semblait etre forcement manquante !! voila tout est dit ... 

je fais des efforts, je reconnais leur utilite, mais non, je n'y arrive pas ...

----------


## zezette épouse X

Et moi j'avais lu (à plusieurs reprises hein quand même  :: ) : "Qui a des arachides ?"

J'en ai pas actuellement, mais j'ai eu une mygale par le passé. J'aimerais bien en ravoir une, mais il faut le CDC maintenant (enfin depuis 2004 déjà). Et puis j'avoue que l'élevage de grillons me tente pas des masses, ça chante sévère la nuit, faut les nourrir/s'en occuper, tout ça pour filer un pauvre grillon tous les 15 jours parce qu'une mygale ça bouffe RIEN.

----------


## cactusse

Je suis profondement arachnophobe en ce qui concerne les tegenairesmais "ça passe" mieux avec les autres especes

quelle espece de mygale avais tu?car chez moi la quantite de nourriture ingurgitee semble varier selon que c est ma mere(qui s occupe gentiment de mes bebetes pendant mon stage que je fais actuellement)qui nourrit ou moi

avec elle c est une morfale,avec moi elle bouffe rien(la maintenance est pourtant identique)

----------


## loulouk

j'ai eu une mygale aussi il y a quelques années, ça me tentait pas mal d'en reprendre, mais j'ia trop peur d'une fugue, et avec les enfants je trouve ça trop dangereux

----------


## zezette épouse X

C'était une brachypelma smithi, la mygale de débutant quoi  ::

----------


## xd36

Je suis profondément arachnophobe ^^' 
Mais je me demande très sincèrement et sans jugement comment on peut avoir une relation avec une araignée ? Qu'est-ce qui vous pousse à avoir ça comme animal de compagnie ? (encore une fois, c'est dit sans méchanceté, je suis juste curieuse)

----------


## zezette épouse X

On n'en a pas, comme avec 90% des reptiles, et on ne les considère justement pas comme des "animaux de compagnie".

Sinon, mon doux rêve, ça serait d'avoir celle-ci :



Spoiler:  










Pure merveille de la nature...  ::

----------


## cactusse

> Je suis profondément arachnophobe ^^' 
> Mais je me demande très sincèrement et sans jugement comment on peut avoir une relation avec une araignée ? Qu'est-ce qui vous pousse à avoir ça comme animal de compagnie ? (encore une fois, c'est dit sans méchanceté, je suis juste curieuse)


Pour ma part c est pour...vaincre mon arachnophobiemais ce sont des animaux a observer non a manipuler,donc pas de contact comme avec un chien chat ou rongeur

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On n'en a pas, comme avec 90% des reptiles, et on ne les considère justement pas comme des "animaux de compagnie".
> 
> Sinon, mon doux rêve, ça serait d'avoir celle-ci :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est superbe,mon reve etait une avicaularia versicolor mais il parait que c est fragile,mais j ai la meme que toi une brachy et c est une super espece

----------


## zezette épouse X

Ah oui, l'Avicularia est sympa aussi.

Oui les Brachy sont top pour débuter, résistantes, et jolies. Tu en as une actuellement ?

----------


## loulouk

> C'était une brachypelma smithi, la mygale de débutant quoi


pareil

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On n'en a pas, comme avec 90% des reptiles, et on ne les considère justement pas comme des "animaux de compagnie".
> 
> Sinon, mon doux rêve, ça serait d'avoir celle-ci :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## cactusse

::

----------


## zezette épouse X

Cool !

Ça va, elle n'a pas l'air de bombarder.

----------


## cactusse

La tienne bombardait?

----------


## zezette épouse X

Oui un peu.

----------


## mallo

J'avais une avicularia il y a peu et elle est décédée. Pas vraiment compris pourquoi, les paramètres étaient bons.
Sinon, j'ai la soeurette de cactusse. Elle paraît cool lol

----------


## zezette épouse X

La mienne était morte aussi comme ça, du jour au lendemain... Je pense qu'avant de repérer qu'une mygale est malade, faut avoir quelques années d'expérience. C'est encore plus dur qu'avec des serpents.

----------


## cactusse

Vous me faites peur la

----------


## zezette épouse X

Non mais il n'y a pas de raison, c'est juste que c'est plus difficile à repérer, et à ma connaissance aucun véto n'est spé arachnides (pas même Schilliger, enfin je ne pense pas, je lui demanderai confirmation tiens à l'occas'). Donc ben tu te retrouves impuissante devant ta mygale malade, pas top comme situation...

Tiens un petit c/c d'un blog véto, toujours bon à savoir :

Il est extrêmement difficile de juger de l’état de santé d’une araignée ! Il faut savoir qu’une araignée en captivité meurt souvent de déshydratation ou d’un manque d’oxygène

----------


## Origan

J'en ai plein dans la maison actuellement. Principalement des pholques qui pendouille tête en bas (j'en ai une qui habite actuellement au-dessus de ma tête, cet été, elle m'a balancé 2 insectes entortillés de fils et tout secs : elle me balance ses restes, vous y croyez ?!!!  ).
Mais j'ai aussi un petit saltice tout mimi dans ma chambre, je l'ai vu sortir se balader près de mon ordi hier, ça faisait un moment que je ne le voyais plus (+ deux dans les WCs).
Une tégénaire qui s'est noyée dans la baignoire (ma mère veut qu'on récupère l'eau de ma douche, donc l'eau attendait de resservir... malheureusement, la tégénaire n'a pas pu remonter :/ ).

Et notre Annabelle, l'épeire diadème qui vient de se mettre en hibernation dans un coin de notre fenêtre. C'est elle aux beaux jours :

Mais elle a beaucoup grossi depuis cette photo cet été : mon mec lui donnait plein d'insectes à manger. Donc maintenant soit c'est une femelle et elle est gestante, soit elle est en surpoids.   Ou elle a bien fait ses réserves pour la saison à venir. Une araignée-loukoum.  ::

----------


## cactusse

Whaouh tres belle photo!

----------


## Origan

Merci  :Smile:   J'en ai d'autres.

----------


## loulouk

elle est dans ta maison celle ci ?
c'est drôle parce que j'en ait aussi parfois , mais jamais à l’intérieur, en général elle se tisse une toile géante dans la petite court derrière ou entre les arbres

----------


## Origan

Elle s'est logée dans l'embrasure de notre fenêtre de chambre depuis ce printemps ou le début de l'été. C'est cool car sa toile nous faisait une petite moustiquaire naturelle dans ce coin-là.
On a une moustiquaire à la fenêtre (en fait, un rideau mailles très fines que j'ai cloué car on était envahi de moustiques) que je n'ai pas enlevé. Donc actuellement elle est endormie dans les replis de la moustiquaire près du cadre de fenêtre, on voit bien son gros abdomen mais c'est sombre pour rendre de bonnes photos de la belle endormie. 

Elle est à l'abri du vent, de la pluie et du gel, le bon plan

----------


## Origan

J'ai réussi à l'avoir en photo hier soir (le voisin m'a peut-être vue en équilibre et pyjama sur le rebord de fenêtre en train de photographier un coin de fenêtre ^^' que pense-t-il ?). 
Elle est carrément devenue énorme  
Je traite la photo et la mets dans la journée.

----------


## titia20090

Wah.... Origan t'es carrément en colloc avec les araignées quoi... Tu les laisses faire leur vie, tu leur donnes des noms....C'est tes potes! 
Je suis admirative, moi qui me mets à hurler voire pleurer dès que j'en vois une même mini.

----------


## cactusse

Je hurle pour ma part si c est une tégénaire!

----------


## titia20090

Heu.... je viens d'aller voir sur le net ce qu'était une "tégénaire". Je vois ça chez moi, je fais un malaise direct. 

Et si on monte encore d'un niveau, genre mygale, je meurs sur le coup.

----------


## Origan

Je vous rassure : mon mec aussi n'aime pas qu'une tégénaire l'approche. Oh, il ne les tue plus mais je dois les mettre dehors si elles sont dans la chambre ou le salon. Dans les WCs, il a supporté sa présence. On a vérifié que c'était une inoffensive tégénaire et non une araignée-loup (dont la morsure peut faire mal), elle était si cachée (une peureuse  ::  ) qu'elle lui avait mis le doute.

Voici Annabelle endormie, cet abdomen O-o 
Je voyais bien qu'elle grossissait cet automne avant d'aller se pieuter, mais en revoyant les photos de cet été, la différence est impressionnante (limite si je me demande si elle n'est pas malade) 
_Photos cliquables._








Et du coup, cet été où elle était jeune et fine :


Seule l'épeire a un nom : les pholques sont bien trop nombreux pour qu'on s'amuse à ça... 

En revanche, ce qui serait vachement bien, c'est que ces gents à moult pattes enlèvent leurs vieilles toiles eux-mêmes !

----------


## armandine

Effectivement la différence est impressionnante. Mais de quoi peut elle bien se nourrir ? Parce que dans les jardins, elles se positionnent souvent en hauteur, dans le passage des insectes et il y a des mouches, des moucherons, tout plein d'insectes à attraper. Mais dans les maisons ??????. 
J'en avais une qui avait fait sa toile dans l'un des carrés en verre de la porte d'entrée. Mais je l'ai enlevée car je me suis dit qu'elle n'arriverait jamais à se nourrir dans cet endroit. IL ne faisait pas encore froid et donc je l'avais remise dehors.

----------


## Origan

Il y a toujours des petits insectes, moucherons, moustiques, mouches qui viennent dans notre chambre : on aère le soir et c'est ouvert très souvent car c'est la fenêtre qui donne sur l'enclos des chats. Donc il y a du passage d'insectes (surtout le soir quand on allumait). Et mon mec avait pris l'habitude de choper des petites mouches pour lui balancer dans sa toile. Il la regardait se mettre brusquement en mouvement.

----------


## radis

> Parce que dans les jardins, elles se positionnent souvent en hauteur, dans le passage des insectes


ah oui, elles font ca ici ... au printemps, elles font leurs toiles n'importe ou dans la cour, et au fur et a mesure qu'on se met la tete dans leur toile, elles remontent ! arrive a l'ete, on partage 2 niveaux differents de l'espace ...
mais ce sont des araignees qui ressemblent a Annabelle ...

les pires ce sont les enormes toutes noires, je ne sais pas ou elles passent l'ete, mais a l'automne, elles veulent toutes rentrer, et ca ce n'est vraiment pas possible ...

----------


## Origan

Annabelle est une épeire diadème, elles restent à l'extérieur (... habituellement...).

Les grosses noires sont certainement des tégénaires, ce sont de grandes timides qui n'aiment pas se faire remarquer et aussi qui n'aiment pas le froid apparemment  :: Elles se trouvent souvent dans les habitations, cachées. On les appelle aussi tégénaires domestiques.



> Araignée très commune de nos habitations, _Tegenaria domestica_ est une araignée parfaitement inoffensive qui ne représente pas de danger pour l'espèce humaine_3.
> 
> _
> 
>  Aucune publication scientifique ni médicale ne fait état d'une morsure directe d'une araignée du genre Tegenaria sur l'homme4. Particulièrement craintive et docile comme sa cousine de plus grande taille _Eratigena atrica_, cette espèce cherchera toujours à fuir, même acculée ou provoquée5.
> 
> 
>  C'est peut-être l'araignée que nous fréquentons le plus, même si on ne la voit pas toujours.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tegenaria_domestica


En revanche, les pholques, ce sont des monstres sous leurs airs de fines danseuses étoiles  ::  on les a vu s'attaquer à des proies plus grosses qu'elles, des cousins par exemple ou des papillons de nuit, qu'elles ont vite fait d'attaquer quand la proie touche leur toile. Et elles, elles ne sont pas timides du tout.

----------


## leea

Gràce à ce topic je connais le nom de ces araignées monstrueuses, les tégénaires  .....ça tombe bien qu'elles soient timides .......

J'essaie de soigner ma peur des araignées, mais c'est pas évident, ma mére m'a refilé sa phobie ( je vais essayer de pas faire de même avec ma fille ) . Mais c'est vrai que j'adore leurs toiles  ( à l'extérieur ... )

----------


## radis

je te rassure Leea, c'est possible de ne pas transmettre : c'est ma fille qui vient a mon secours quand les grosses-noires-montrueuses-qui-se-pretendent-timides-mais-si-ca-se-trouve-c'est-un-piege  croisent mon chemin !

----------


## armandine

Effectivement, j'ai vu une grosse araignée noire (donc je pense une tégénaire) qui se tenait sur l'encadrement blanc de la fenêtre (donc impossible de la louper). Elle avait du se réfugier dans la buanderie pour avoir bien chaud et doit se cacher derrière les armoires. Je ne me suis pas trop approchée pour ne pas l'embêter. J'étais contente de voir un aussi bel animal et savoir que je pouvais lui offrir de la chaleur. Je savais qu'elle ne serait pas embêtée par les chats à l'endroit où elle se tenait. Je découvre également de très grosses araignées dans tous les pots en terre qui sont stockés depuis plusieurs années dans des endroits abrités du jardin. Elles sont magnifiques et je peux vous dire que je suis malheureuse quand j'en dérange une en voulant prendre un pot et que je me dépèche de la protéger de mes félins jusqu'à temps qu'elle soit en sécurité dans un endroit sombre et inaccessible.
Et effectivement, pendant la belle saison, notre jardin devient un véritable HLM pour araignées et on retrouve toutes les toiles en rang d'oignons ou plusieurs les unes au dessus des autres en hauteur.

----------


## mallo

C'est peut-être bizarre mais plus l'araignée est grosse et se voit moins j'ai peur lol.

Ma Brachypelma (qui ne va pas tarder à muer d'ailleurs) :

----------


## Bolinette

Je viens demander alors, les grosses araignées que je retrouve chez ma mère ne sont pas des tégénaires, en tout cas elles ne ressemblent pas du tout à la photo. Déjà elles sont souvent plus claires, avec des pattes plus courtes par rapport au corps. Elles ne font pas de toile, mais se planquent dans un coin et se jettent sur ce qui passe à leur portée. L'humidité n'a pas l'air de les déranger, on en a souvent trouvé dans la salle de bain ou les toilettes. Une avait élu domicilie dans un trou du mur près de la chaudière, si on approchait une gourmandise au bout d'un bâton fin, elle émergeait pour l'attraper. J'ai essayé de vaincre ma phobie à l'observer, échec total. Rien que de regarder les photos c'est dur. Tant qu'elles ne bougent pas, je reste pétrifiée, mais si l'araignée bouge, alors là, attention les oreilles

----------


## cactusse

> C'est peut-être bizarre mais plus l'araignée est grosse et se voit moins j'ai peur lol.
> 
> Ma Brachypelma (qui ne va pas tarder à muer d'ailleurs) :




Elle est trop belle la soeurette!

----------


## mallo

Hi hi. Ce n'est pas une photo très récente mais elle ne change pas beaucoup

----------


## cactusse



----------


## cactusse

Mon petit Anatole(qui est aussi une arachnide!):

----------


## lealouboy

Dans mon jeune âge, j'étais en couple pendant 4 ans avec un passionné de reptiles et araignées, ça m'a vraiment aidée à connaître ces petites bêbètes mal aimées  :Smile:  
Je me souviens d'une bachypelma boehmei particulièrement placide et d'une avicularia mettalica particulièrement grognon  ::  

Je trouve que, lorsqu'on a peur, c'est bien d'en connaître et surtout reconnaître un minimum  :Smile:  
En promenade, je différencie sans mal couleuvres et vipères.
Le fait d'avoir cotoyé et observé des mygales m'a permis d'évoluer. Aujourd'hui, quand une araignée me dérange dans la maison, je la mets juste dehors et basta (avant c'était impossible pour moi ).

----------


## cactusse

Moi aussi ça m aide enormement,la peur vient souvent de la meconnaissance

----------


## Origan

Les mygaloïdes, ça fait tellement peluche. C'est plein de poils : est-ce doux à caresser ? 
La brachypelma est superbe, jolies couleurs. Je ne connaissais pas du tout.

----------


## mallo

Personnellement je ne me sens pas capable de prendre ma mygale sur la main. Trop peur qu'elle se barre lol

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Arachnophobe depuis l'âge de 6 ans!
J'ai une peur panique des tégénaires, je me fiche des pholcus (je ne les dérange pas, il y en a dans presque toutes les pièces, j'enlève un peu de toile quand ça fait trop crado), et les mygales ne me font rien ressentir de particulier. 
Dans mon cas ce n'est pas de la méconnaissance, juste une araignée que j'embêtais étant enfant (araignée loup je pense) et qui m'a mordue au visage, la morsure s'est nécrosée, et j'ai toujours un trou dans la joue... Depuis c'est un réflexe, je hurle et je cours, et si je ne peux pas, je cogne. Avant de réfléchir. Pour vous dire, une fois une tégénaire est tombée sur mon épaule, et j'ai essayé de passer à travers une porte en chêne dans la panique... Rassurez vous, la porte n'a rien eu. L'araignée non plus je crois, puisqu'elle a été éjectée dans le choc.

----------


## mallo

::  Désolée mais ça devait être drôle pour l'araignée surtout

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Tu m'étonnes... J'en rigole encore, mais sur le moment, le choc m'a bien calmée !!!

----------


## cactusse

Je n ose pas tenter!

----------


## cactusse

La mue d Anatole le 1er janvier,histoire de bien commencer l année:

----------


## mallo

Belle gueule  ::

----------


## Bolinette

> La mue d Anatole le 1er janvier,histoire de bien commencer l année:


Question de néophyte, qu'est-ce que c'est Anatole ?





> Arachnophobe depuis l'âge de 6 ans!
> J'ai une peur panique des tégénaires, je me fiche des pholcus (je ne les dérange pas, il y en a dans presque toutes les pièces, j'enlève un peu de toile quand ça fait trop crado), et les mygales ne me font rien ressentir de particulier. 
> Dans mon cas ce n'est pas de la méconnaissance, juste une araignée que j'embêtais étant enfant (araignée loup je pense) et qui m'a mordue au visage, la morsure s'est nécrosée, et j'ai toujours un trou dans la joue... Depuis c'est un réflexe, je hurle et je cours, et si je ne peux pas, je cogne. Avant de réfléchir. Pour vous dire, une fois une tégénaire est tombée sur mon épaule, et j'ai essayé de passer à travers une porte en chêne dans la panique... Rassurez vous, la porte n'a rien eu. L'araignée non plus je crois, puisqu'elle a été éjectée dans le choc.


Je suis aracnophobe, enfin j'arrive à me contrôler ou presque. A la base c'était les toiles que je ne supportais pas, les araignées elles-même je m'en fichais. Puis vers 6 ans, j'ai passé 3 semaines avec une personne très, très aracnophobe et je ne sais pas, ça m'a "contaminée".
 Les grilles qui empêchent les chats de sortir quand les fenêtres sont ouvertes m'ont sauvé la vie. Un matin, je me lève, et là une tégénaire de très belle taille sur la porte de ma chambre. Je me suis retournée et mon réflexe a été de sauter par la fenêtre. On me fera tout avouer avec une araignée.

----------


## Origan

Annabelle a disparu  :Frown:

----------


## superdogs

> Heu.... je viens d'aller voir sur le net ce qu'était une "tégénaire". Je vois ça chez moi, je fais un malaise direct. 
> 
> Et si on monte encore d'un niveau, genre mygale, je meurs sur le coup.


Je viens aussi d'aller voir... et je connais maintenant le nom des "grosses noires" qui rentrent chaque automne chez moi, et qui élisent domicile dans mes toilettes, ou ma salle de bains.. j'ai réussi à m'y habituer, dans la mesure où elles semblent avoir plus peur que moi... sauf quand elles se hasardent dans mes pièces de vie "salle à manger, chambres, cuisine", là, je ne vis plus, donc, la tête de loup, et hop, dehors ! En ce moment, je sais qu'il y en a une planquée dans la salle de bain, elle déguerpit au bruit de l'aspirateur.
Il m'a fallu des années avant de ne plus hurler à leur vue, ne plus leur laisser la pièce et me cantonner ailleurs ; et puis, quand j'ai vécu seule, il a bien fallu que je surmonte ma phobie !

Une mygale, c'est tout simplement impossible...sauf derrière une vitre et en portant une combinaison !!  ::

----------


## zezette épouse X

J'ai une monstro derrière le battant de ma porte de garage, impressionnante ! Je crois qu'il y a des bébés en plus, il y a des espèces de boules blanches dans sa toile, comme des cocons, c'en est presque chou  ::  Faudrait que je pense à prendre mon APN la prochaine fois.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Ah? Les boules blanches c'est pas des proies "au frigo pour plus tard"?
J’atterris, j'ai toujours cru que c'étaient des réserves!

----------


## cactusse

> Question de néophyte, qu'est-ce que c'est Anatole ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis aracnophobe, enfin j'arrive à me contrôler ou presque. A la base c'était les toiles que je ne supportais pas, les araignées elles-même je m'en fichais. Puis vers 6 ans, j'ai passé 3 semaines avec une personne très, très aracnophobe et je ne sais pas, ça m'a "contaminée".
>  Les grilles qui empêchent les chats de sortir quand les fenêtres sont ouvertes m'ont sauvé la vie. Un matin, je me lève, et là une tégénaire de très belle taille sur la porte de ma chambre. Je me suis retournée et mon réflexe a été de sauter par la fenêtre. On me fera tout avouer avec une araignée.



C est un damon variegatus juvenile

----------


## mallo

J'aime pas les araignées  (seulement ma mygale poilue).
En vérité ma phobie ce sont les insectes, surtout ce qui vole. Étant gamine je me suis faite piquer par une abeille ou une guêpe  (pareil au même) à l'intérieur de la bouche. Maintenant si j'en vois une, je vous laisse seules avec hein (je l'ai bien fait avec mon fils lorsqu'il était bébé)  ::

----------


## Bolinette

Mère indigne va 

Ma mère est comme toi, particulièrement les gros trucs qui volent comme les hannetons ou les abeilles charpentières. Moi c'est vraiment juste les mille pattes et les araignées. Le reste OSEF total, y compris les scorpions et les serpents. Près, je fais pas ma fière quand je sais qu'il y a le risque d'une piqûre dangereuse. Une piqûre de guêpe me laisse 30 min d'espérance de vie, et j'ai pas envie de savoir comment je réagit à une piqûre de frelon ou de scorpion. L'été 2015, j'en ai d'ailleurs croisé quelques spécimens sympatoches dans la Drôme. 
A la maison, c'est bien souvent ma mère qui m'appelle pour convaincre un insecte de sortir de la maison. J'ai raccompagné à la sortie bon nombre de grosse sauterelles vertes, des mantes religieuses, mais aussi mes préférés, les lucanes. On n'en voit presque plus . J'ai aussi été appelée pour des serpents et autres lézards perdus. J'ai la technique pour les attraper, même les vipères, alors je les déplace pour éviter que les voisins ne leur fassent la peau.

----------


## mallo

::  Des lucanes ?! Au s'coursssss !!!!

----------


## superdogs

Ah, tiens, pas peur de ça moi, je les attrape souvent pour les remettre sur leurs pattes, les pauvres, je n'aime pas les voir pédaler dans le vide, sur le dos....

----------


## armandine

Les Lucanes sont de merveilleux gros insectes inoffensifs et qui sont complètement handicapés par leur lourdes carapaces pour voler. Souvent j'en retrouve dans mon jardin et j'essaie d'arriver à temps pour les protéger des chats. Et pas facile pour eux de reprendre leur lourd envol d'autant plus quand il y a du vent. Ces insectes sont absolument admirable de beauté et d'innocence. Malheureusement, au fil des années, eux aussi disparaissent de la faune de la nature.......

----------


## Origan

Ah oui, les lucanes sont rigolos. Et quand on les a dans la main, ils serrent bien les pattes sur la peau  

Les seuls animaux qui provoquent chez moi une réaction de dégout et de fuite, ce sont tout ceux qui ont l'aspect du visqueux : limaces, vers grouillants (le vers de terre solitaire, je n'irai pas le toucher mais je supporte bien plus sa vue qu'une énorme limace rouge). Je me soigne, maintenant je peux en silence contourner largement une limace en travers de mon chemin au lieu de faire marche arrière en poussant des petits cris ridicules. Mais si on tente de me faire peur en faisant semblant de me jeter une limace, je deviens agressive envers le c*nnard qui essaie ça.

----------


## titia20090

Origan : Et les animaux visqueux marins ça passe ou c'est pareil? Méduses, calamars, anguilles etc?

----------


## Origan

Méduses et calmars, pas de problèmes. C'est jolie, une méduse dans l'eau.

Visqueux et sans pattes : anguilles... je ne la toucherais pas, je pense (on ne peut être sur de rien, je n'ai jamais été invité à caresser une anguille)...
 Mais l'anguille me semble infiniment moins visqueuse, molle et gluante que la limace. 

(ici, c'est plein de limaces, on m'en a déjà fait toucher et j'en ai déjà eu qui m'ont escaladé le pied    ).
Les escargots en revanche, je les aime bien, et je peux les garder sur ma main, pourtant, ça ressemble à une limace avec une carapace (ça doit être l'effet de cette dernière qui amoindri le côté visqueux et mou)

----------


## superdogs

> Ah oui, les lucanes sont rigolos. Et quand on les a dans la main, ils serrent bien les pattes sur la peau  
> 
> Les seuls animaux qui provoquent chez moi une réaction de dégout et de fuite, ce sont tout ceux qui ont l'aspect du visqueux : limaces, vers grouillants (le vers de terre solitaire, je n'irai pas le toucher mais je supporte bien plus sa vue qu'une énorme limace rouge). Je me soigne, maintenant je peux en silence contourner largement une limace en travers de mon chemin au lieu de faire marche arrière en poussant des petits cris ridicules.* Mais si on tente de me faire peur en faisant semblant de me jeter une limace, je deviens agressive envers le c*nnard qui essaie ça*.



 ::   ::  ::  !!
 Pareil pour les araignées ! 

Les limaces et vers en tout genre ne me gênent pas , je peux les prendre dans les mains sans souci. Les vers, je les remets entre deux couches de terre, pour essayer de les protéger des oiseaux !

----------


## armandine

J'adore les limaces. Elles ont de magnifiques couleurs flamboyantes, parfois elles sont la robe d'un tigre ou d'un léopart.C'est vrai que lorsque j'en ramasse une pour éviter de marcher dessus car elles se trouvent trop sur le passage, on a du mal à se défaire de cette "gélatine" qui nous couvre les doigts et qui est tenace. Mais pour elles, c'est une importante carapace qui fait partie de leur sauvegarde ne serait ce que par rapport à leurs propres congénères. Les limaces se mangeraient entre elles si elles n'étaient pas protégées par ce liquide gluant qui les fait glisser sous les dents de leurs congénères. 
Quant aux vers de terre, je trouve qu'ils sentent bon. Je suis contente quand j'ai le bonheur d'en sauver, qui sont piégés sur le bitume et que tout les crétins humains de la terre vont s'empresser de massacrer. Par contre, c'est plus difficile de les sauver quand ils sont "assèchés", mais cela m'est arrivé de leur redonner vie en les mettant dans une terre bien mouillée. Et surtout j'essaye de les sauver quand ils sont à la merci d'un groupe de fourmis qui vont le dévorer vivants.
Ces animaux sont totalement inoffensifs et rendent de sérieux services à la terre. 
Quant aux limaces et aux escargots, mon plus grand plaisir est de les voir dévorer la salade ou les melons ou les fuits(on entent le crissement des feuilles) que je leur mets "aux restos du coeur du jardin"

----------


## superdogs

> J'adore les limaces. Elles ont de magnifiques couleurs flamboyantes, parfois elles sont la robe d'un tigre ou d'un léopart.C'est vrai que lorsque j'en ramasse une pour éviter de marcher dessus car elles se trouvent trop sur le passage, on a du mal à se défaire de cette "gélatine" qui nous couvre les doigts et qui est tenace. Mais pour elles, c'est une importante carapace qui fait partie de leur sauvegarde ne serait ce que par rapport à leurs propres congénères. Les limaces se mangeraient entre elles si elles n'étaient pas protégées par ce liquide gluant qui les fait glisser sous les dents de leurs congénères. 
> *Quant aux vers de terre, je trouve qu'ils sentent bon. Je suis contente quand j'ai le bonheur d'en sauver, qui sont piégés sur le bitume et que tout les crétins humains de la terre vont s'empresser de massacrer. Par contre, c'est plus difficile de les sauver quand ils sont "assèchés", mais cela m'est arrivé de leur redonner vie en les mettant dans une terre bien mouillée. Et surtout j'essaye de les sauver quand ils sont à la merci d'un groupe de fourmis qui vont le dévorer vivants.
> Ces animaux sont totalement inoffensifs et rendent de sérieux services à la terre.* 
> Quant aux limaces et aux escargots, mon plus grand plaisir est de les voir dévorer la salade ou les melons ou les fuits(on entent le crissement des feuilles) que je leur mets "aux restos du coeur du jardin"


 ::   je me sens moins seule... ! je fais tout pareil !

----------


## Origan

Ah mais je ne leur fais pas de mal, ni ne leur souhaite de mal.
Si j'ai peur ou suis dégoutée, c'est mon problème à moi ! On ne tue pas un être qui ne vous a rien fait simplement parce qu'on en a peur ou qu'on le trouve moche (je le rabachais aux ados tueurs d'insectes, d'araignées, etc... j'espère que c'est resté dans l'esprit de quelques-uns...).

----------


## titia20090

Je ne leur fais pas de mal non plus aux araignées (j'en serais incapable), en revanche si les humains qui acceptent de venir à mon secours décident de les tuer, je ne fais rien pour m'interposer, à part leur demander de vérifier qu'elles n'ont pas de bébés sur le dos (trop peur que ça explose en milliers de petites araignées). 
M'enfin ça c'est juste si elles sont chez moi hein.... Dehors je fais un gros détour et personne ne tue personne. Et j'essaye de plus en plus d'éviter le meurtre mais j'avoue que quand on essaye de les faire sortir, elles se mettent en mouvement et là je ne réponds plus de rien, même à 5m de distance!

Petite anecdote de quand j'étais ado : ma mère était partie une semaine et j'étais seule à la maison. 
1er soir : une araignée au plafond du salon. Du coup après avoir réfléchi à des dizaines de solutions irréalisables pour moi, j'ai finalement fini par mettre de la super glue sur le rebord d'un verre que j'ai collé au plafond autour de l'araignée (je vous dis pas le courage qu'il m'a fallu pour m'en approcher si près). 

Idée très conne qui n'a plus ni à l'araignée, ni à ma mère, ni au plafond....

----------


## superdogs

::   :: 

Pour les flippé(e)s des araignées comme beaucoup..... une raison pour ne pas les tuer....
Le principe est le même pour les cafards, au fait ! A bon entendeur, salut !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73kQwhy9FwM

----------


## cactusse

Un jour en lavant une salade j ai recupere in -extremis une petite limace qui allait passer dans le siphon,c etait l hiver je l ai mise avec mes escargots elle a vecu 1 an

----------


## superdogs

> Je ne leur fais pas de mal non plus aux araignées (j'en serais incapable), en revanche si les humains qui acceptent de venir à mon secours décident de les tuer, je ne fais rien pour m'interposer, *à part leur demander de vérifier qu'elles n'ont pas de bébés sur le dos (trop peur que ça explose en milliers de petites araignées).* 
> M'enfin ça c'est juste si elles sont chez moi hein.... Dehors je fais un gros détour et personne ne tue personne. Et j'essaye de plus en plus d'éviter le meurtre mais j'avoue que quand on essaye de les faire sortir, elles se mettent en mouvement et là je ne réponds plus de rien, même à 5m de distance!
> 
> Petite anecdote de quand j'étais ado : ma mère était partie une semaine et j'étais seule à la maison. 
> 1er soir : une araignée au plafond du salon. Du coup après avoir réfléchi à des dizaines de solutions irréalisables pour moi, j'ai finalement fini par mettre de la super glue sur le rebord d'un verre que j'ai collé au plafond autour de l'araignée (je vous dis pas le courage qu'il m'a fallu pour m'en approcher si près). 
> 
> Idée très conne qui n'a plus ni à l'araignée, ni à ma mère, ni au plafond....



Et tu as fait comment pour enlever le verre ???  MDR ! 

Hi hi hi, va voir le lien que j'ai mis plus haut !

----------


## titia20090

Il est horrible ce lien, l'angoisse totale. Un coup à déménager. 

Ben en fait j'ai pas essayé de l'enlever le verre. Il est resté là 6 jours avec la bête dedans. Quand ma mère est rentrée et qu'elle a vu ça, j'ai passé un sale quart d'heure....Et puis une fois la colère passée, la peur a pris le dessus (c'est elle qui m'a transmis sa phobie),  elle n'a pas pu toucher au verre non plus donc elle a fini par demander au gardien de l'immeuble s'il ne voulait pas nous aider. Il s'est bien foutu de nous, ma mère était morte de honte, le mec a enlevé le verre en embarquant toute la peinture qu'il y avait en dessous. Ca faisait une marque horrible sur le plafond. 
Il a jeté la bestiole par la fenêtre mais aucun souvenir de si elle était morte ou pas.... 
Maintenant ça nous fait rire quand on en parle mais sur le coup ce n'était pas la folle ambiance à la maison !

----------


## zezette épouse X

Je suis aussi "phobique" des limaces. Juste des limaces, pour le côté gluant et informe. Les vers et les escargots ne me dérangent pas par contre. Et d'ailleurs, les poissons j'aime pas trop ça non plus, enfin faut pas que je les touche ou qu'ils me touchent. Toujours de par ce côté gluant  ::

----------


## mallo

Il y a de jolies limaces qui sont rayées. Ca me faisait même envie à un moment. Puis j'ai préféré rester aux escargots africains (et indiens, hein Cactusse  ?)

----------


## Sha-ka

Pauvres araignées  :Frown:  Je peux comprendre la phobie, mais pourquoi ne pas vouloir la contrôler ? Surtout que nous habitons des régions ou il n'y a rien à craindre des araignées. http://especes-nuisibles-invasives.c...mes/araignees/

----------


## cactusse

Mon ex a été mordu par je crois une réduve,ça a nécroséet il a du etre opéré
il en garde une "marque" de 12 cms au mollet
mais ça reste exceptionnel

----------


## leea

moi j'adore les vers de terre .... 
Par contre ceux que je deteste par dessus tout ce sont les frelons asiatiques, cet été mon copain a voulu tailler une haie , je l'ai vu dans le lointain balancer le taille haie et courir comme un possédé, il y avait un nid dans la haie ...et comme une pauvre abrutie je me suis approchée, à 5-6 m , et un de ces frelons m'a piqué à l'arcade, qui a enflée je pouvais plus ouvrir l'oeil le lendemain. 

Rétrospectivement cette histoire me terrifie, je reçois du public, il aurait suffit qu'un gamin jette son ballon dans cette haie cet été, et là ça aurait été le drame, car ces frelons attaquent vraiment . Autant un frelon européen m'effraie moins ( même si il faut faire attention quand même ) .

Pour les araignées je me "soigne ", j'arrive maintenant à prendre les petites dans ma mains pour les sortir dehors ( j'ai des locations, je peux pas me permettre de laisser des araignées ou des toiles dedans ) . Les grosses si elles sont au sol ou sur un objet je m'en sors aussi, si sur un mur je les pousse à se cacher ... 
Y a du progrès n'empeche, avant j’allai chercher mon chat

----------


## cactusse

> Il y a de jolies limaces qui sont rayées. Ca me faisait même envie à un moment. Puis j'ai préféré rester aux escargots africains (et indiens, hein Cactusse  ?)


Moi c est simple j aime TOUT

----------


## armandine

Moi, presque tout. Je conviens que les frelons asiatiques s'il y avait un nid, ce serait une grande source d'angoisse pour moi à cause de mes chats et c'est sur que je serais obligée de détruire le nid. Un souci avec les fourmis quand elles envahissent des coins de la maison......
Aussi non, samedi matin, en remettant en ordre la mangeoire pour les oiseaux qui avait grandement bousculée par la tempête, je vois dans toute les graines une pauvre guêpe agonisante. Elle était pratiquement congelée, mais bougeait encore. Donc, je l'ai installée dans une assiette avec du sopalin recouvert d'une passoire et en lui mettant de l'eau sucrée. Cette pauvre bestiole se tordait dans tous les sens et franchement je me demandais si je ne la faisais pas plus souffrir qu'autre chose. Et puis, au fil des heures, elle s'est mise à marcher et à boire un peu d'eau sucrée. J'ai voulu voir si elle pouvait retrouver sa liberté, mais impossible pour elle de voler. Donc, j'ai décidé de la garder pour la nuit. Le soir quand je suis allée la voir, elle s'était installée dans un repli du sopalin (j'ai trouvé cela vraiment touchant). Dimanche, j'ai entendu de grand "zzzzz, zzzzz " dans "sa cage". Elle pouvait voler enfin et voulait sortir de sa prison. Moi, je ne demandais que cela. Donc, j'ai pu la relacher aux heures les plus clémentes de la journée pour qu'elle ait le temps de trouver un abri. Elle a fait plusieurs tour au dessus de moi et est partie. J'espère qu'elle a pu survivre. Et je ne sais pas pourquoi elle était encore dehors en cette période d'hiver.

----------


## lily130/8

phobique des araignées depuis mes 4 ans environ. Maintenant c'est moins pire, c'est que les araignées de plus de 1cm environ ^^ mais c'est toujours difficile de voir toutes ces araignées en bourse, surtout à Hamm...

----------


## cactusse

Les vers de terre sont tres utiles

----------


## mallo

Tant qu'un insecte ne vient pas sur moi (à part guêpe, abeille ou autre car je cours illico), ça passe. Une fois ma mère m'a assuré qu'elle s'était fait piquer par une "coccinelle"  ::  Depuis même ces jolies bêtes me font peur.

----------


## mallo

Ma petite grosse qui a mué la semaine dernière  :

----------


## titia20090

Mallo : Tu te souviens de la fois où je suis venue chercher Mooky? Tu m'avais dit "j'espère que tu n'as pas peur des chiens". J'avais répondu "Je n'ai peur que des araignées. Donc à moins que tu aies une mygale de compagnie dans ton salon, c'est ok pour moi".

Heureusement pour moi que tu ne l'avais pas encore à ce moment là!

----------


## mallo

Lol oui heureusement. Bon la mimi est petite et souvent cachée donc personne ne l'a voit en général.

Mooky....

----------


## titia20090

Petite, petite heu..... c'est vite dit! ;-)

----------


## mallo

Lol mais si  ::  C'est parce que je zoom

----------


## superdogs

> Ma petite grosse qui a mué la semaine dernière  : 
> 
> Pièce jointe 350666



Si je vois ça, je ne réponds de rien !!

1-  :: 
2-  :: 
3- :: 
4- :: 
5-  :: 
6- ::

----------


## cactusse

Coucou soeurette

----------


## Origan

> Mallo : Tu te souviens de la fois où je suis venue chercher Mooky? Tu m'avais dit "j'espère que tu n'as pas peur des chiens". J'avais répondu "Je n'ai peur que des araignées. Donc à moins que tu aies une mygale de compagnie dans ton salon, c'est ok pour moi".
> 
> Heureusement pour moi que tu ne l'avais pas encore à ce moment là!


Ah, c'est pour ça que maintenant elle a une mygale dans son salon

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai une mauvaise nouvelle : Annabelle, l'épeire diadème, semble avoir définitivement disparue, j'ai cherché dans les renfoncements, aux alentours, et je ne l'ai pas trouvé. C'est nul, j'attendais de voir si elle allait maigrir au printemps, si elle pondait ou seulement de la voir s'activer :/

----------


## mallo

[QUOTE=Origan;2939010]Ah, c'est pour ça que maintenant elle a une mygale dans son salon

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais.... chuuuttt  ::  

Annabelle est partie draguer ailleurs. Peut-être bien cachée dans une autre pièce

----------


## cactusse

Elle n hiberne pas?

----------


## mallo

HS : tu as mis mon dieu chacha sur ta bannière !!!!! Hi hi hi merci  ::

----------


## cactusse

Laura a fait un melting pot semble t il

----------


## radis

dites, les pro des araignees, j'ai une question ?
sur mon rebord de fenetre, il y a un nid d'araignees, contre une mini-serre ... impossible d'ouvrir le couvercle sans faire un desastre dans le nid . 

quelqu'un a une idee du temps que ca prend avant qu'elles ne partent ?
je suppose qu'il est impossible de les deplacer ? si je casse la toile qui est avec, ca va les tuer ?

(j'ai cherche avec mon ami Google, mais a part voir des dizaines de photos d'araignees, je ne trouve rien  ...)


photo moche pour vous situer le probleme ...

----------


## radis

hihhi ... c'est tentant !! et autant te dire que je n'ouvrirais pas non la fenetre tant que je ne suis pas sure qu'elles soient toutes parties !!

mais bon, si on peut cohabiter, c'est bien aussi ...

de toute facon, en fait, ca ne devrait pas prendre longtemps, il y en a qui commencent un peu a se deplacer ! (mode "je decouvre les bebetes et la nature " on !!!)

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je suis en IDF et ai la chance d'avoir l'été des Epeires Fasciées (2,5 cm abdomen, 4 a 5 cm total avec les pattes, environ) magnifiques, parfait mimétisme dans ds les grandes herbes car je laisse mon jardin sauvage.

----------


## radis

oui, ici, c'est la jungle aussi !

mais c'est la premiere fois que le "nid" est contre ma fenetre ... du coup c'est intriguant ...
la, elles sont toutes regroupees, mais regulierement, elles s'eparpillent sur la toile .... je ne sais pas si elles font la sieste ? ou si c'est un reflexe de regroupement parce que une menace que moi je ne vois pas les fait se rassembler ?
pfouh, je n'y connais rien en fait ... j'avoue que j'ai un peu les chocottes, donc habituellement, j'ai plutot tendance a leur laisser faire leur vie le plus loin de moi possible ...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Elles ne quittent le nid définitivement pour vivre leur vie des qu'elles sont émancipées. Sinon j'ai plein d'autres especes dans mon jardin et les bb restent au nid et s'éparpillent tant qu'ils sont dépendants et y reviennent. Souvent un adulte reste dans la toile a attendre les proies et surveiller le nid. Ce sont mes propres observations, rien de scientifique ! Donc ignore le nid. Elles partiront d'elles memes. Un jour tu trouveras le cocon vide. On en trouve souvent a la fin de l'été, accrochés a l'herbe ou autre support, dépendant de l'espece concernée. J'ai aussi d'autres épeires plus petites ou avec des ventres tous ronds comme des petits pois, selon l'espece. Elles sont toujours inféodées a une plante pour saisir la proie hote de la graminée . J'adore observer ces petits etres !

----------


## radis

ah ben, ca ne m'arrange pas du tout, ca !! 
bon, je vais essayer de recuperer delicatement mes bebes plantes, pour les mettre ailleurs, et laisser la serre en appui aux pitites araignees ...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

C'est mignon car ce sont les répliques des adultes. De toutes façons, elles n'endommageront pas tes plantes mais c'est vrai qu'elles sont mal placées. J'avais un nid dans ma cuisine de bb epeires jaunes en équilibre dans un angle, tres mal placé ! Un jour j'ai constaté que le nid-cocon était vide. Par contre dans l'obscurité de mon compteur a eau j'ai de grosses araignées noires et velues qui ne tissent pas de toile car elles bondissent sur leurs proies et ne vivent que dans les lieux sombres et humides. J'ai constaté qu'elles reviennent si on les met dehors. Tres territoriales. Malheureusement je ne connais pas le nom de l'espece tres repandue dans nos caves pourtant

----------


## radis

ah, je n'avais pas peur qu'elles endommagent mes plantes, c'est juste que mes semis sont dans cette mini-serre, et que je me demandais si je risquais de tuer toute la tribu en soulevant le couvercle, est ce que si je dechire la toile, est ce que ca les condamne par exemple ... 

de toute facon, il n'y a pas d'urgence, je ne vais toucher a rien pour le moment, quand il faudra vraiment sortir les plantes de la serre, on avisera ...
mais bon, une fois de plus, je constate que trouver des infos tres concretes sur les petites bestioles de nos jardins, ce n'est pas le plus facile bizarrement

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Pas de souci. Si elles se sont installées a cet endroit, c'est qu'il leur convient. Peut etre peux tu voir sur des sites de faune des jardins ou spécialisés dans les araignées de nos maisons et de nos jardins,  par exemple. Sais tu de quelle espece il s'agit p our orienter les recherches  ? Je suis plutot mammiferes et oiseaux. Apres le domaine des insectes et arachnidés est tellement riche et diversifié. Un site d'entomologie peut etre.. Laisse faire la nature. Elles se debrouilleront. Les araignées sont tres territoriales et l'été je vois les memes occuper une zone un temps en fonction des proies, accrochées a leur toile. Parfois je ne les vois pas un jour ou deux, puis les retrouve ! J'ai toujours peur de détruire leur toile accidentellement tissée dans les marguerites ou autres ! Parfois de tres gros taons tombent dedans. Elles réparent et tissent tres vite pu deboulent du bout de leur fil. Hallucinant tissage et tres resistant rn depit des intemperies parfois

----------


## radis

ben, c'est ce que je dis, j'ai cherche, je ne trouve rien ... que des generalites ...

quelle espece, non, je ne sais pas. je reconnais l'utilite des araignees, je ne leur veux pas de mal, mais si on peut cohabiter de (treeeeeees ) loin, ca me va tres bien !! je dirais que celles de l'annee derniere ressemblaient a la Annabelle de Origan, mais ...  
"laisse faire la nature", tu ne connais pas mon jardin pour me donner ce genre de conseil !!

----------


## radis

ce matin, elles etaient toutes eparpillees ...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Ca ressemble a des bb épeires (il y existe plusieurs especes d'epeires) avec leur ventre pale, tout rond en forme de petits pois et leur marque foncée. Je vais chercher si je trouve qq chose sur la durée de l'émancipation. Sans garantie si tu as deja cherche. Il y a des dizaines de liens "araignees de jardin" et les varietes d'"epeires" avec mult photos et info, sur google. Ca peut aider a identifier si tu as un adulte dans les parages pres du nid

----------


## radis

point d'adultes a l'horizon ...

la, elles sont de nouveau toutes regroupees ...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Donc pas encore pretes a quitter le nid, d'apres leur apparence, on voit que ce sont encore des bb..

----------


## radis

ah toutes parties aujourd'hui !
j'ai eu peur qu'il y ait eu un souci, mais en regardant bien, elles sont un peu plus loin dans les plantes ...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui apres elles se debrouillent..pour trouver de petites proies.

----------


## radis

elles ne me semblent pas grandes pour affronter le vaste monde pourtant !

(ma famille est morte de rire de me voir m'inquieter pour ces araignees, alors qu'ils viennent a mon secours regulierement !!)

----------


## N'Gorongoro

C'est important de protéger .. Le nid est il désaffecté completement ? Tout dépend de leur age. Du coup je vais me pencher sur la question vu le nombre de nids d'araignées de differentes especes que j'ai l'été dans mon jardin y compris les semi-domestiques qui font le leur entre fenetres et volets !! Ca me ravit toujours de les observer.

----------


## radis

oui, depuis qu'elles sont parties, je n'en ai pas revu dans la toile d'origine ...

----------


## Aniky

Ah mon tours de vous présenter mes "colocatrices" si vous savez de quelle espèce il s'agit je suis preneuse. 
Celle là  est énooooorme...  5 cm de diamètre   ( j'ai vu plus gros hein je n'ai pas peur des araignées).  Elle a sa toile au niveau de mon lit sur le plafond, je ne veux même pas imaginer ce qu'elle trouve comme bestioles à manger pour en arriver a cette taille.  J'ai la même en plus petit au dessus de l'évier et je pense avoir aperçue un bébé de 3/4mm de diamètre avant hier. 
 

Quand je l'ai prise en photo elle a tenté une sorte de suicide ( s'est jeté du rideau) mais deux jours plus tard elle était de retours au niveau du lit.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Aucun souci, ce sont des "faucheuses" (nom vernaculaire) en language courant, completement inoffensives si elles vous courent sur les bras. D'ailleurs aucune araignée meme les venimeuses,  n'est dangereuse pour l'humain sous nos latitudes. Par contre je ne chatouillerais pas celles du désert du Namib ou des forets humides équatoriales du globe.

----------


## Aniky

Ah ok thank you. Je me coucherai moins bête.

----------


## Saigure

Pétard, faut que j'arrête de lire "Qui a des arachides" à chaque fois que je vois ce post passer.

----------


## mallo

Faut que je m'en achète tiens. Tu me donne envie  ::

----------


## loulouk

les faucheuses on en a toujours dans la maison, un peu dans toutes les pièces, je n'y touche pas, ça m'arrange bien de les voir chasser moustiques et autres mouches ^^
l'autre jour par contre mes filles étaient sur le canapé et la j'entend " mamamnnnnnn , ahhh y'a uen grosse arraignée sur le canapé ! " 
effectivement y'avait une araignée sur le canapé, elle courrait avec son déjeuner ( une mouche ) dans la bouche  ::

----------


## armandine

Des toutes petites araignées groupées comme tu les as prises en photo, radis, j'en ai parfois dans mon jardin. Et effectivement, j'ai constaté moi aussi qu'elles ne restaient pas toujours à la même place, sans qu'on les dérange d'ailleurs. Je ne sais pas si ce sont des bébés ou si c'est une sorte d'araignée qui ne vit que de cette façon (mais j'avoue ne pas avoir fait de recherches).

----------


## radis

je pense que c'etait des bebes, parce qu'il y a maintenant des toiles partout dans ma cour, et que j'ai l'impression que ce sont les memes en un peu plus grosses ...

je fais des progres, aujourd'hui j'ai recupere une pile de pots en terre, et quand je les ai separe, il y avait une ernoooooooorme araignee toute noire, je n'ai pas hurle, et pas fait tombe le pot (je l'ai pose et pas remis les pieds dehors pendant 2 heures  heroique jusqu'au bout ....)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

vers le bas de cette page, il ya juste les memes que chez moi, ils disent qu'elles se dispersent quand elles sont derangees, et se regroupent ensuite:
http://lesarthropodes.wifeo.com/repr...-laraignee.php
apparemment ces araignees passent l'hiver sous forme d'oeufs, c'est donc normal que je n'ai pas vu d'aultes a cote a ce moment ...

----------


## dedel

Il y a un monstre qui est venu s'installer dans notre chambre, j'ai de moins en loin peur des araignées mais là elle est vraiment trop grosse :




Est ce que quelqu'un saurait l'identifier et le dire comment je lui suggère d'aller s'installer dehors ?

----------


## cactusse

Je ne suis pas spécialiste mais je pense a une tégénaire

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour l attraper:

http://bestioles.forumactif.org/t107...s-la-manipuler

----------


## dedel

Je viens d'aller regarder, c'est bien une tegenaire noire, en tout cas ca y ressemble beaucoup. Par contre elle a disparu ce midi et là je flippe, autant j'en avais pas trop peur quand je la voyais m, autant quand elle est cachée ca me fout la trouille...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Pas de souci ramasse la delicatement avec une petite balayette et une pelle et houp, dehors loin car elle reviendra sinon.

----------


## armandine

Moi, je prends un gros verre transparent (pour boire) et je glisse doucement un petit carton afin que l'araignée arrive progressivement dessus sans faire mal à ses pattes. Et quand le carton recouvre tout le verre, je sors l'araignée dehors en mettant le verre par terre et plutôt aux abords de coins sombres pour qu'elle aille tout de suite se cacher.
J'ai déjà dérangé une tégénaire noire encore plus grosse que celle de la photo en enlevant une sorte de rideau de bambou et je peux te dire qu'elle a eu encore plus peur que moi qui ai été surprise et surtout sidérée de voir une aussi grosse araignée. 
En général, elles ont très peur et se cachent des humains. Je doute qu'elle vienne dans la nuit pour te faire un calin ou qu'elle se promène près de toi.

----------


## radis

oui, moi, je prefere la methode d'Amandine, parce que avec la pelle, des fois, on la perd en route

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il m'est arrivé d'utiliser la methode du bocal de verre pour déplacer des vipereaux de mon jardin et de les relacher en lisiere du bois. Sinon ma methode pelle fonctionne car je glisse l'araignée dessus et ensuite elle ne bouge plus mais je ne fais pas non plus plusieurs metres avec. Bien sur qu'elles fuient l'homme l'éternel prédateur.

----------


## cactusse

C est la méthode que je t ai donné sur le lien

----------


## zezette épouse X

La méthode du verre fonctionne très bien en effet quand on a peur de toucher une araignée ou autre raison. Je l'utilise d'ailleurs pour tout ce qui est volant : mouche, guêpe, abeille, cousin, etc...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je n'aime pas trop toucher les araignées non pas par phobie mais par crainte de les abimer ou qu'elles ne mordent pour les plus grosses noires et velues .. Idem pour les insectes, peur de les abimer et pour les hyménopteres qui peuvent se blesser mortellement en laissant leur dard dans le support

----------


## dedel

oui j'utulise souvent la méthode du verre
là la question ne se pose plus, elle a du se planquer on ne la voit plus! elle est quand même resté 2jours au bout de notre lit

----------


## radis

petite question flippee : 
dans les couloirs de l'ecole de ma fille, elles voient une enorme araignee courrir sur le sac d'une des copines, la copine fait un geste pour la repousser, la ou elle a effleure l'araignee, une marque rouge apparait sur ses doigts (urticante ??). ma fille a pris un carton et mis l'araignee dehors.
mais depuis on se demande quelle etait cette bestiole, ma fille dit que juste le corps etait au moins gros comme un abricot ???
ca existe des araignees "de chez nous" de cette taille ? urticante a ce point ?

----------


## cactusse

Il y a une mygale européenne mais a ma connaissance ce sont les sud- américaines qui sont urticantes!

----------


## radis

oui, mon mari a ete en guyane il y a quelques annees, il dit ca aussi !!

elles auraient peut-etre du la signaler au gardien

----------


## cactusse

C est peut etre juste une grosse tégénaire

----------


## N'Gorongoro

L'enfant a peut etre fait une allergie de contact. Si l'araignée avait des poils, ca peut arriver.

----------


## radis

une grosse tegenaire, quand je lis les dimensions maximales, ma fille dit que ce n'est pas possible, qu'elle etait vraiment comme un gros abricot !!

----------


## cactusse

En France je ne vois pas de quelle éspèce il pourrait s agir

----------


## radis

ok, c'est bien ce qu'on craint ... sur le coup, elles l'ont mise dehors ...
plus on y reflechit plus on pense que c'est une "exotique" qui aurait du etre capturee pour la securite de tout le monde, dont la sienne ...

enfin, ceci dit, de toute facon, c'est trop tard

----------


## titia20090

Punaise elles sont courageuses ta fille et ses copines! Une bête avec le corps de la taille d'un abricot et elles arrivent à la mettre dehors? Et ben....

----------


## radis

ma fille est un super heros  !!

----------


## cactusse

C est ce que j allais dite moi je serais déja pendue au plafond

----------


## radis

clairement une araignee de cette taille qui court sur mon epaule, je fais une crise de nerf !! 

ici, c'est toujours elle qui les met dehors pour moi, et la, je crois qu'elle n'a pas trop reflechi, elle a pris le sac, un papier, et elle a pousse la Bete dehors ... c'est seulement apres qu'elles se sont dit que l'araignee etait vraiment grosse. et faut dire aussi, on parle d'un lot de copines en prepa bio, donc de base motivees par les bestioles ...

----------


## cactusse

Remarque c est peut etre une éxotique qui s est échappée

----------


## leea

le corps gros comme un abricot !!!!! rien que de l'écrire j'en frissonne ........ ( je vois ça , crise de nerf assurée !!)  
Moi j'ai sauvé deux libellules d'une toile d'araignée , faut dire qu'à mon avis je lui pas enlevé grand chose comme repas, il doit pas y avoir grand chose à manger sur une libellule ..... mais c'est sympa d'avoir pu les observer de prés !

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il n'y a pas d'araignée de cette taille en France, oui je dirais aussi échappée de captivité ou bien apportée par quelqu'un. Un abdomen de la taille d'un abricot est énorme. Les plus grosses sous nos latitudes ont un abdomen de 2 a 3cm comme les épeires fasciées (dont photo que j'ai mis quelques pages plus haut) et qui ont colonisé mon jardin sauvage en Idf. Magnifiques et totalement inoffensives

----------


## radis

petite question flippee : 
dans les couloirs de l'ecole de ma fille, elles voient une enorme araignee courrir sur le sac d'une des copines, la copine fait un geste pour la repousser, la ou elle a effleure l'araignee, une marque rouge apparait sur ses doigts (urticante ??). ma fille a pris un carton et mis l'araignee dehors.
mais depuis on se demande quelle etait cette bestiole, ma fille dit que juste le corps etait au moins gros comme un abricot ???
ca existe des araignees "de chez nous" de cette taille ? urticante a ce point ?

----------


## cactusse

Il y a une mygale européenne mais a ma connaissance ce sont les sud- américaines qui sont urticantes!

----------


## radis

oui, mon mari a ete en guyane il y a quelques annees, il dit ca aussi !!

elles auraient peut-etre du la signaler au gardien

----------


## cactusse

C est peut etre juste une grosse tégénaire

----------


## N'Gorongoro

L'enfant a peut etre fait une allergie de contact. Si l'araignée avait des poils, ca peut arriver.

----------


## radis

une grosse tegenaire, quand je lis les dimensions maximales, ma fille dit que ce n'est pas possible, qu'elle etait vraiment comme un gros abricot !!

----------


## cactusse

En France je ne vois pas de quelle éspèce il pourrait s agir

----------


## radis

ok, c'est bien ce qu'on craint ... sur le coup, elles l'ont mise dehors ...
plus on y reflechit plus on pense que c'est une "exotique" qui aurait du etre capturee pour la securite de tout le monde, dont la sienne ...

enfin, ceci dit, de toute facon, c'est trop tard

----------


## titia20090

Punaise elles sont courageuses ta fille et ses copines! Une bête avec le corps de la taille d'un abricot et elles arrivent à la mettre dehors? Et ben....

----------


## radis

ma fille est un super heros  !!

----------


## cactusse

C est ce que j allais dite moi je serais déja pendue au plafond

----------


## radis

clairement une araignee de cette taille qui court sur mon epaule, je fais une crise de nerf !! 

ici, c'est toujours elle qui les met dehors pour moi, et la, je crois qu'elle n'a pas trop reflechi, elle a pris le sac, un papier, et elle a pousse la Bete dehors ... c'est seulement apres qu'elles se sont dit que l'araignee etait vraiment grosse. et faut dire aussi, on parle d'un lot de copines en prepa bio, donc de base motivees par les bestioles ...

----------


## cactusse

Remarque c est peut etre une éxotique qui s est échappée

----------


## leea

le corps gros comme un abricot !!!!! rien que de l'écrire j'en frissonne ........ ( je vois ça , crise de nerf assurée !!)  
Moi j'ai sauvé deux libellules d'une toile d'araignée , faut dire qu'à mon avis je lui pas enlevé grand chose comme repas, il doit pas y avoir grand chose à manger sur une libellule ..... mais c'est sympa d'avoir pu les observer de prés !

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il n'y a pas d'araignée de cette taille en France, oui je dirais aussi échappée de captivité ou bien apportée par quelqu'un. Un abdomen de la taille d'un abricot est énorme. Les plus grosses sous nos latitudes ont un abdomen de 2 a 3cm comme les épeires fasciées (dont photo que j'ai mis quelques pages plus haut) et qui ont colonisé mon jardin sauvage en Idf. Magnifiques et totalement inoffensives

----------

